# Bad Stomach Problems Causing Me Feeling sad



## iHaVe A pRoBlEm (Mar 13, 2018)

Ever since the few weeks prior to Thanksgiving, I have had horrible stomach problems. I was in third period, when i felt the need to fart. It wasnt that bad, but then something weird happened. My anus or lower abdomen grumbled in a totally not normal way. I cant explain it! But then ever since, I have to poop at least for an hour right before school starts. I have like diahreah or softish stoop and sometimes constipation. Something i notice is that i constantly burp and it sounds weird, plus i have quite a bit stomach fat. I also need to fart all the time plus also poop. I poop before school starts, second period, and during lunch. This problem is disgracing me. Thinking about going to school with this problem is so stressing. It makes my stomach hurt. I have tried a lactose free diet, since im lactose intolerant, but symptoms are the same. Please help me!!! I would appreciate it for an answer before tomorrow morning. Oh btw ive tried gas x but nothing helps. Tums, pepto, picot sal de uvas, laxatives,etc. Nothing. I do have some mild acid reflux. Please help me!!!!!


----------



## fuzzypanda23 (Jul 30, 2018)

I'm having a hard time understanding why no one has replied to your message, but I'll do my best to help you out.

The biggest thing I can advise you to do is to go to your parents and tell them whats going on. They are going to be your biggest source of help in dealing with your symptoms, as they ultimately have control over what doctors you see, what medicines they purchase for you, etc.

I dealt with these same types of issues when I was in school, and it sucks. Bad. In my case I had a parent who didn't believe me when I told them what was going on, and so I was left to suffer through years of school related issues. If you encounter this same problem with your parents, do some research and type out a report on IBS and how your symptoms are affecting you. Make them understand whats going on with you, that this isn't normal and you need to be seen by a doctor. Oftentimes its your diet, and a nutritionist can really help you in figuring out what foods are causing these problems.

My parent thought I was just trying to be difficult, that I should just be able to hold it indefinitely because that's what they were able to do. It's not easy in that case to make them understand. It's only now, years later, that they've finally begun to accept that there is something wrong with me.

As far as tips for when you're in school, it will vary depending on your schools internal policies. When I was in middle school you were told you were only allowed to go to the bathroom three times per quarter, per class. That made it really hard to deal with, as my symptoms always seemed to show up during English, and she was particularly fierce about not letting you leave without you giving up one of your bathroom passes. It came down to me walking out and refusing to go back to her class because of this before the school finally told her to let me go when needed. And even them saying that didn't help much, she still gave me grief about it every time it happened. I hope this isn't the case for you, but if it is and your parents do get you to a doctor, the doctor can give you a note and the school by law will be required to allow you to use the restroom as necessary. If they don't, they can be sued.


----------



## Laci3279 (Mar 6, 2020)

iHaVe A pRoBlEm said:


> Ever since the few weeks prior to Thanksgiving, I have had horrible stomach problems. I was in third period, when i felt the need to fart. It wasnt that bad, but then something weird happened. My anus or lower abdomen grumbled in a totally not normal way. I cant explain it! But then ever since, I have to poop at least for an hour right before school starts. I have like diahreah or softish stoop and sometimes constipation. Something i notice is that i constantly burp and it sounds weird, plus i have quite a bit stomach fat. I also need to fart all the time plus also poop. I poop before school starts, second period, and during lunch. This problem is disgracing me. Thinking about going to school with this problem is so stressing. It makes my stomach hurt. I have tried a lactose free diet, since im lactose intolerant, but symptoms are the same. Please help me!!! I would appreciate it for an answer before tomorrow morning. Oh btw ive tried gas x but nothing helps. Tums, pepto, picot sal de uvas, laxatives,etc. Nothing. I do have some mild acid reflux. Please help me!!!!!


. I have the same problem...... especially with school being so stressful I am also sooooooo bloated and i have been missing a lot of school from this because I am always sick in the morning and night and school. But stress can also bring it on. It is horrible having this problem but we all need to try to get through it as best we can.....also the stomach grumbling I get the same thing.....also I have lost like 5 pounds in the past 4 days.........what should I do.


----------

